# Best Route ND to Ca



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Sundance,

hwy 80--93--84--86--15--20--191--90--94--

CA to ND


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Keith, I'll break out the atlas and give
that suggestion a look.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Sundance,

Look up "streets & maps" on the computer. I just sent a load of 512 that route last week .


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Have tried several routes, and here's the one I'm sticking with (from ND to CA):

I94/90 to just east of Butte, MT
Hwy 41 south to Dillon, MT, get on I15
I15/86 to Twin Falls, ID
Hwy 93 south @ Twin Falls to Wells, NV, get on I80
I80 west to CA


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

How many hours from Bismarck Gregg (roughly).
And thanks...


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Not exactly sure right off the top of my head, but about 26 hours of actual drving time I believe to Fresno from Bismarck. Kept pretty close track in April coming back and came to 1,735 miles from beeyard (south off Fresno about 30 miles) to Bismarck. Have left Bismarck at 4 pm on a Friday and been in Fresno about 1 pm on Sunday (that's only if your slightly crazy like my partner & myself and drive 1,100 miles on that Saturday!).


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

OK, you're giving me flashbacks to my career as a long-haul trucker. (just kidding) Our average shift, 7 days a week, 5-7 weeks at a time, was a little over 600 miles.

At least you get a weekend workin' bees...most of the time...


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

OK, my last message wasn't really edited. I just set up a profile picture & signature. Wanted to see if it worked. Maybe it'll show up now.


----------

